
The Manifest – A podcast all about package management - andrewnez
https://manifest.fm
======
andrewnez
We just launched this new podcast where we explore the technical details of
package management, the stories and the history of various projects, and the
communities around them too. Every two weeks there will be a brand new
interview with a package manager maintainer.

First episode is an interview with Mike McQuaid, the lead maintainer of
Homebrew.

